
Verizon Begins CENSORING Customer E-mails - mariusz79
http://superstation95.com/index.php/world/item/496-verizon-begins-censoring-customer-e-mails
======
sithadmin
So it looks like somebody here is relying on Verizon Fios to handle their
business mail?

That's just stupid. Run your mail servers in house, or find a hosted service
that provides business-class feature sets and control.

------
smt88
This is a very misleading title. Bad spam filters are not the same as
censorship.

The end of the article asks, "Who gave Verizon the power to decide what their
customers can tell each other?"

No one did. Verizon's customers can (and should) be using a different mail
service. Hardly anyone uses their ISP's email, especially because a lot of
people switch ISPs often.

